# montgomery county shroomin!!



## indiegrind (Jan 24, 2013)

Two grays found near waveland. Not to happy with new format. What do you think?


----------



## treetop (Apr 14, 2013)

Format is pretty bad.


----------



## indiegrind (Jan 24, 2013)

Check a few spots today. Enjoyed the hike, no Morels found......yet. Soon.


----------

